# Posing tips for overweight women?



## rub

Hey, 

I'm looking for posing tips for overweight women - nude.  I have been searching but haven't found much yet.  If anyone has anything they can share, it would be appreciated.

I should note that these images will mostly be implied.

Thanks
K


----------



## LarissaPhotography

I would think that a lot of the same rules for overweight women in any situation apply.  For problem areas, cover it up, hide it, push it away from the camera, don't light it.  I'm sure other people have good suggestions to add to this list.


----------



## Big Mike

Avoid shooting with their body/shoulders square to the camera.  That will make anyone look bigger...so only use it when want to make your subject look bigger or more imposing.  
Always try to have them push their chin/jaw outwards.  Doing this, even a little bit, slims out the neck.  Also, shoot from above and have them look up at you, again this slims the neck...and by having the body be farther away from the camera, than the head...it makes the body look smaller.

Besides posing, lighting is your friend when you want to hide or emphasize parts of a photo, whether it's a landscape or boudoir or fine art. 

Most people, especially heavier ones, tend to look better with short lighting (as opposed to broad lighting).  In a nut shell, this means lighting the side of their face that is away from the camera and not the side of the face that is toward the camera.  This thins people because you're letting the visible side of them fall into shadow...the same can apply to a body.  Light the parts that you want to emphasize, but don't light all of them...let the light fade off.

I'd suggest trying to contact Tammy (Photogoddess here on the forum)  She was very active on this forum for many years, but doesn't come around much anymore.  I believe she now specializes in boudoir & implied nudes for heavy women.  (tell her that Big Mike sent you  )


----------



## bennielou

Get a stepladder and shoot high.  Also light high.  Don't let them rest their arms/hands on the body.  Have them lift the neck to look up at you.  And.....embrace the curves.


----------



## molested_cow

I don't know if you already have, but seeing a nude body is very different then seeing a clothed one. So if I were you, I will start with getting with her to have a try out session first, get familiar with her body then think about the best way to set up the shots.


----------



## rub

Thanks everyone.  Great link Big Mike - I will definately be in touch with Tammy.  I have shot several nudes before, but the models are always quite fit and young.  For this shoot, I am the model.  I trust my photographer completely, I just want to be able to help this process along and keep his post to a minimum.  Haha.

For me this shoot is not about being sexy, but about showing the real me.  The insecure one, the one with flaws, the one one who is more comfortable with her camera than anyone else.


----------



## bennielou

We all have flaws, Rub.  I know you are a beautiful woman.  Relax.  Trust that you will be well taken care of.  And know you are beautiful.  Have fun.


----------



## xjoewhitex

rub said:


> Thanks everyone.  Great link Big Mike - I will definately be in touch with Tammy.  I have shot several nudes before, but the models are always quite fit and young.  For this shoot, I am the model.  I trust my photographer completely, I just want to be able to help this process along and keep his post to a minimum.  Haha.
> 
> For me this shoot is not about being sexy, but about showing the real me.  The insecure one, the one with flaws, the one one who is more comfortable with her camera than anyone else.


So I am curious tho what exactly is being shot? Will you be in a studio setting? Is there a direct theme you are going after? 

This is actually something I have been having trouble with myself. Finding the correct, most flattering angles. Mike actually covered everything I do believe. I wish you luck, and I hope you have a good time.


----------



## rub

Thanks all.  

xjoewhitex - I guess the reasoning behind this is that many many women have low self esteem.  Many women don't feel like they are beautiful.  No matter what shape, size or age, most women wish they were a different shape size or age.  Me included. I offer boudoir photography to my clients - and it is my favorite shoot to do.  I love making people feel great about themselves.  My favorite local photographer is moving away, and if there ever was someone I would trust with a boudoir type shoot, this would be the guy. We talked a bit about the shoot, about what I was looking for, and really, after a horrible year last year (personally) I decided I need to do more for me, and learn to celebrate who I am now. I am human, I make mistakes, I am not perfect - but I hope that people see me as a good person.I approached him with the idea, and he was completely on board.  We often have a similar vision, we have shot together before (both of us as the photographer with a different model) and we respect each others work.  If there is anyone that can show me for who I am, and maybe find the sexy side of me, this would be the photographer.  

Also, next year I will be shooting 12 women, all topless, for a book about breast cancer and reconstructive surgery.  They will be baring it for me, for a cause, and this is a very emotional journey for them. I want to be able to relate to their fears of showing it all as well.

We are shooting outdoors and in studio.


----------



## rub

Just an update for anyone wanting to see a couple from the dreaded (but in my opinion successful) shoot.  My Shoot With BenI Photography  Check this guy out if you are on Facebook - he's great.


----------



## Tiberius47

Wonderful shots!  You are one attractive woman!


----------



## BlackSheep

BRAVO! 
And I mean that for both your reasoning for doing the shoot, and the photos themselves, you are beautiful!

Very well done all around, and thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## AMatureGuy

Beautiful shots Rub! That's what I want to learn do for my lady, Laura.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## snowbear

rub said:


> Also, next year I will be shooting 12 women, all topless, for a book about breast cancer and reconstructive surgery.  They will be baring it for me, for a cause, and this is a very emotional journey for them. I want to be able to relate to their fears of showing it all as well.
> 
> We are shooting outdoors and in studio.


----------



## AMatureGuy

So I'm dusting off my old OM-10, Tripod and Vivitar 3500.  My partner Laura has not only agreed to pose for a shoot, but was actually flattered when I suggested some of my ideas for boudoir and glamour poses.  She is a BBW but at age 56, she is very beautiful.  We're both excited and I hope to be posting some photos for your critique in a few days.  Thanks for all the good suggestions in this thread.
I'll be shooting from all angles but as someone said, not square to her body. A girlfriend of hers took a similar picture to rub's profile picture when she was 24 and I want to re-create that pose.  I'm planning poses on the bathroom counter, in bed but mostly covered, on the sofa, in lingerie, and also in one of my dress shirts.  I have lots of ideas and the more I share with her the more excited she gets.  We aim to show that even middle aged overweight grandmothers can be beautiful in even semi-nude situations.


----------

